# Big Change in Altitude



## Sharja (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi Everyone! I am new to the group. I have 2 year old Golden named Milo. He is amazing - love him so much!!! My family and I have planned a ski trip to Colorado - Breckinridge from Texas.we are driving and I am concerned about altitude sickness for him. Can anyone tell me if you have done a trip like this and how your sweet Golden handled it. Thanks so much! I really want to bring 
him but not if it is not safe. I have read conflicting information. I am also trying to figure out how to post a photo of him- his is incredibly handsome ❤❤❤


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome!

You may want to call your Vet and discuss this with him/her.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi,
When we lived in Texas we took several trips with our Golden to see my sister in the mountains of New Mexico. It wasn't quite as high as Breckenridge, closer to 10,000 but there was never any problem. I would think a young dog would do fine. Maybe just don't let them get too exhausted the first couple of days and keep plenty of water around. Carolina Mom has a good suggestion to call a vet but you might look up one in Breckenridge and ask them.


----------



## GoldenGirlMinnie (Jan 23, 2020)

FWIW, I took my 1 year old Golden from sea level to ~8,000 ft altitude, with a bunch of hiking done at ~10,000 feet. Not quite as high as the peaks in Breckenridge, but still quite a gain. Honestly, she barely seemed to notice it- when I was out of breath, she was whipping around having a ball. I think the temperature drop works in their favor as well, maybe especially coming from Texas. We drove too, so I think having the gradual acclimation that way maybe helped.


----------

